# 3rd trip finally got some action.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

June 30th. I picked up my grandson at 08:30, then headed to get gas for the boat motor. I drove up to a new ramp to launch the boat. My grandson had been fishing from a dock with friends and had been catching a number of fish. We got our lines in the water by that area at 09:15. The sky was overcast with a down river breeze, current was stronger than I had expected. The anchor did hold this time so we were set up just right. My grandson caught a 24 inch, 6.5 pounds Channel cat on Shrimp. I had a bite on onion seasoned chicken breast at 10:50. My grandson then hooked his second Channel cat at 11:05. This fish was 22 inches and 5:75 pounds on a chunk of old Spam.

He said he and his friends had caught all their fish on French fries. We tied up at the dock of the restaurant and ordered some lunch with French fries. Now we had the fries for bait. We then set out the boat about 30 feet from the dock to fish.12:50 my grandson got his third catfish of the day. This was a smaller Channel cat 19 inches, 3.5 pounds. That fish hit the fresh French fries! My grandson had two more bites on the French fries, but missed hooking the fish. 13:15 he hooked the final fish of the day, another Channel cat. This fish was also on the smaller side about 17 inches, 3 pounds.

14:45 we called it a day and head back to the ramp. At long last we got some fish into the boat! I am sure he is *NOW* eager to go after more catfishing trips in the boat. He put it to me again I had 2 bites and he hooked 4 catfish and a number of bites. We were so pleased to get some ACTION since the first two trips we never even got one bite.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I am really impressed with the way that you will try anything to catch some fish. Persistence pays off. Great job for you and your grandson..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on the fish! 

.... I think the appropriate thing to do would be to fry those catfish up for your grandson… And serve it with french fries ....


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Norb. Always enjoy reading your reports.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I just catch & release my grand children do not like to eat fish. 




9Left said:


> Congrats on the fish!
> 
> .... I think the appropriate thing to do would be to fry those catfish up for your grandson… And serve it with french fries ....


 Just cat & release


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Happy to see that you had a good outing!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

good that things have picked up for you guys. memories made with him now will last him a lifetime.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nlcatfish said:


> I just catch & release my grand children do not like to eat fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Just cat & release


it was a joke man...


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

9Left said:


> it was a joke man...


If they like fish I would consider doing it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

... i give up


----------

